# Harrington jacket on JPress for $395...seriously?



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

While I love the classic Harrington cotton Baracuta jacket as much as the next Trad, asking nearly $400 for a cotton jacket slightly heavier than a windbreaker deeply offends my Trad fiscal sensibilities:
https://www.jpressonline.com/outerwear_jackets_detail.php?ix=3

Heck, even the $265 price on O'Connell's gives me pause, which now looks like a relative bargain:
https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/baracuta_g9.php

$135 extra for the JPress label is ridiculous. Am I alone on this?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, you can count my "Trad fiscal sensibilities" every bit as offended, as yours seem to be!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I briefly spoke to the salesmen at my local Press about this. The jacket looks nice and all, but $400 for a Baracuta! What gives! I was really amazed at that price. Obviously, anyone who knows about O'Connell's won't get a Baracuta at Press.

A bit of a mark-up for merchandise at Press is okay, I think. The extra bucks for a Smathers and Branson or Leatherman belt isn't too troubling. It's as if you're paying extra to buy the thing then and there, rather than wait for it to arrive.

But well over $100 extra for a cotton jacket! No, no, no!


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

That's not a baracuta. Unless you meant it in a generic sense.


----------



## alcon (Apr 15, 2005)

*Don't Pay It!*

J. Press and the like will no longer get one cent of my money; enough is enough! Retailers are entitled to make a profit from what they sell however, $400.00 for a lightweight jacket of this type is over-the-top, especially when many have 50% - 70% off sales at the end of the season and still make a nice profit. Don't be a sucker and continue to pay such inflated prices. Don't buy from this type of "high end" retailer and their prices will come down or they will go out of business.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I've said it dozens of times before, and I'll say it again:

Merc
Lonsdale
Warrior

All as good as Baracuta and far cheaper. In fact, Merc are better in my opinion.


----------



## dek40206 (Jan 7, 2010)

More troubling to me was my recent discovery that identical madder ties (produced by Atkinson's) at J. Press and O'Connell's were $30 bucks more at Press. I have long loved J. Press, and purchased a charcoal Shaggy Dog this winter, but the "label" markup does not entice me at this point in my life as much as good fiscal sense does. This sort of thing should be the antithesis of the ethos of this entire forum. Paying a fair number for quality is fine, and expected, getting juiced for the label is terribly nouveau and unacceptable.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

They're about $250 shipped to the US from the Baracuta online store once you figure in shipping and subtract the VAT. And that's for one that's made in England.

The G9s J. Crew sells for $275 are made in Turkey.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I've long been meaning to make a (long-overdue) road trip to O'Connell's in Buffalo; now I have a good reason to do so!


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Now, now boys, when I wandered into Press with a wallet full of bills that were causing an uncomfortable disturbance in my sportscoat, they were glad to alleviate the problem, and when I left, I was barely aware anything was in my wallet at all!

/sarcasm mode off.

Yes, that seems high. Oh well, as I used to tell my customers, don't buy it and vote with your wallet.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Because I do want as many Trad shops to stay open as possible, I try to make small purchases at the ones with such markups and make my large purchases elsewhere.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

*Pacific Trail*

My Pacific Trail clone dates from when that brand was owned by London Fog. (It may still be.) It looks enough like the Press item in the OP that I think the $70 or so was well-spent a few years ago. On the larger issue, I am surprised that a few shops can push prices so artificially high in this economy, especially when, as this forum represents, at least some of their customers are sophisticated and informed.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I agree about the small stuff at Press -- that's the stuff I like there anyway, the bucket hats, bow ties, wonder buttons, pocket squares. I look forward to trying their khakis one day, but I find their jackets way too shouldery. BB and OC are better for suits, blazers, jackets in my view.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree about Press shoulders (at least in regard to the Presstige line; I've never tried on a Southwick made Pressidential). 

But even a few of my BBs disappoint at least a little in the shoulders (especially newer ones). My favorites for their shoulders are my Southwicks (although I'm sure my Norman Hilton---which I will be picking up today from the tailor---will be king). Unfortunately I don't know what model they are. They could be the Douglas, or they could be a discontinued model, like the Warwick.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Agreed, Coleman. My vintage and semi-vintage stuff always has a more natural shoulder. The old BB blazers are marvelous. My contemporary BB sack blazer is a great jacket, but noticeably more shouldery -- but in a way I actually like. I consider it my business jacket (worsted, serious, elegant, non-idiosyncratic) that I can wear in client meetings when a suit isn't called for. It just has that look. Do I keep the brass buttons therefore? Or try to make it into navy sport coat? I go back and forth. The relatively significant shoulders seem to invite this thinking.

I've always wanted to try a Southwick Douglas blazer -- and the OC house blazer....

EDIT: THe other thing I've noticed about the lower end Press jackets: Big arm holes. Move your arm perpendicular to your body, and the whole jacket scrunches northward on one side. Ugh.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

What's odd about the markup on this jacket is that in my experience J. Press actually has some decently-priced items, particularly if you can catch things on sale. Now, in this regard, I am fortunate to live in New Haven, since the New Haven shop often has lots of old stock laying around, which tends to be on sale. But, as someone who likes Press jackets, I can get some really great stuff at decent prices. Unlike O'Connell's on-line, for example, the local Press actually sells things for as much as 70% off. I picked up one very nice Harris tweed jacket from Press this year for just about $100. Not bad, not bad.

But $400 for a light cotton jacket? I hope that isn't the way of Press' future prices!


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> All as good as Baracuta and far cheaper. In fact, Merc are better in my opinion.


He's right. Go with Merc.:aportnoy:


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

alcon said:


> J. Press and the like will no longer get one cent of my money; enough is enough! Retailers are entitled to make a profit from what they sell however, $400.00 for a lightweight jacket of this type is over-the-top, especially when many have 50% - 70% off sales at the end of the season and still make a nice profit. Don't be a sucker and continue to pay such inflated prices. Don't buy from this type of "high end" retailer and their prices will come down or they will go out of business.


Why do you hate capitalism?


----------



## alcon (Apr 15, 2005)

I absolutely do not dislike capitalism; I didn't vote for Obama. I do like my freedom to spend my money wisely in establishments where they are not trying to rip me off. Certainly J. Press can charge whatever they want and I support that. However, I don't have to buy what they are selling just because some consider J. Press the Trad "In" store.


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

For what it's worth, the J. press jacket is not a Baracuta (brand), it's a Grenfell version. Different coat. Different materials. Whether it's worth the price differential is another question, and perhaps it's too much for this kind of jacket in general. But the comparison with O'Connell's is not entirely relevant. Ben Silver was selling a winter version of the Grenfell baracuta style jacket for $395. Press's will go on sale.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

M. Charles said:


> For what it's worth, the J. press jacket is not a Baracuta (brand), it's a Grenfell version. Different coat. Different materials. Whether it's worth the price differential is another question, and perhaps it's too much for this kind of jacket in general. But the comparison with O'Connell's is not entirely relevant. Ben Silver was selling a winter version of the Grenfell baracuta style jacket for $395. Press's will go on sale.


Odd that Press doesn't seem to mention the Grenfell connection on their website (i.e. Harrington-style jacket in Grenfell cloth...) I have two Baracutas and have handled a vintage Grenfell trench (ladies) and the two fabrics used are not even in the same league. True Grenfell cloth is something like 600 threads per inch and virtually waterproof unlike my thin cotton Baracutas. I guess the $400 price tag makes a little more sense now.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I am also surprised to hear they are grenfell but aren't advertised. Ben Silver now carries the Grenfell harrington for $285 instead of the baracuta g9. They market the Grenfell as "the original g-9". Surprising, since I thought it was widely accepted that the baracuta was the original. They have the melton wool winter one, but also a natural cotton one that looks alot like the baracuta, except the lining is beige with a subdued tartan, much less noticeable than the fraser tartan of baracuta. I think all Grenfells are made in England, so that's also a selling point for Ben silver, etc, since some baracutas are made elsewhere.

https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=66&show=160&display=11116&group=1


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

Cardinals5 said:


> Odd that Press doesn't seem to mention the Grenfell connection on their website (i.e. Harrington-style jacket in Grenfell cloth...) I have two Baracutas and have handled a vintage Grenfell trench (ladies) and the two fabrics used are not even in the same league. True Grenfell cloth is something like 600 threads per inch and virtually waterproof unlike my thin cotton Baracutas. I guess the $400 price tag makes a little more sense now.


The current Press model is made by the current company called Grenfell, a manufacturer of garments. That company has not made real Grenfell cloth for many years. I was referring to this manufacturer rather than the cloth.

I've seen the Press model in person and it doesn't look quite the same to me as the Ben Silver model, but I may be wrong. If it is,then Press is indeed marking it up too much. Of course their marketing scheme seems to factor in sales, and Ben Silver never has sales really, only clearances in random sizes.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

alcon said:


> I absolutely do not dislike capitalism; I didn't vote for Obama. I do like my freedom to spend my money wisely in establishments where they are not trying to rip me off. Certainly J. Press can charge whatever they want and I support that. However, I don't have to buy what they are selling just because some consider J. Press the Trad "In" store.


Thanks, comrade. 

BTW, have you seen the new Press hammer-and-sickle emblematic ties?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> Thanks, comrade.
> 
> BTW, have you seen the new Press hammer-and-sickle emblematic ties?


Here's mine. 








I usually pair it with one of these sport coats









Trads of the world unite; you have nothing to lose but closet space!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

M. Charles said:


> That company has not made real Grenfell cloth for many years. I was referring to this manufacturer rather than the cloth.


Ah ha, that's disappointing about the cloth, which I presumed was the whole reason for the attaching the Grenfell name to something. Anyone know why no one manufactures that magnificant cloth anymore?


----------



## Jughead (Feb 19, 2009)

I wish someone made them in tall sizes.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

swb120 said:


> While I love the classic Harrington cotton Baracuta jacket as much as the next Trad, asking nearly $400 for a cotton jacket slightly heavier than a windbreaker deeply offends my Trad fiscal sensibilities:
> https://www.jpressonline.com/outerwear_jackets_detail.php?ix=3
> 
> Heck, even the $265 price on O'Connell's gives me pause, which now looks like a relative bargain:
> ...


No, you're not. It's increasingly difficult to tell when you're paying for quality and when you're paying for name. I had my eyes opened a few years back when our store bought some off price suits from S. Cohen. Our rep told us a few big accounts had canceled orders. Imagine my surprise when an S. Cohen box full of J. Press labeled goods arrived at our door:

Pressclusive Suit: $695
S. Cohen suit: $450 (our price, which includes a non-iron shirt, JZ Richards tie, full-grain leather belt, socks, and FREE alterations).

I buy S. Cohen - and would even if I couldn't buy them at wholesale. Not to knock on Press (or anyone else) but think about it, what items out there are _TRULY_ good values? (maybe this is a new thread idea?)


----------



## Eddie#49 (Jul 24, 2021)

swb120 said:


> While I love the classic Harrington cotton Baracuta jacket as much as the next Trad, asking nearly $400 for a cotton jacket slightly heavier than a windbreaker deeply offends my Trad fiscal sensibilities:
> https://www.jpressonline.com/outerwear_jackets_detail.php?ix=3
> 
> Heck, even the $265 price on O'Connell's gives me pause, which now looks like a relative bargain:
> ...


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

I thought the O'Connell's cotton Harringtons were at least $365, with several tweed models in the $700-$800 ranger and the goatskin version at a whopping $1200.

https://oconnellsclothing.com/outerwear/oconnells-baracutas.html


----------



## Eddie#49 (Jul 24, 2021)

Sir Cingle said:


> I briefly spoke to the salesmen at my local Press about this. The jacket looks nice and all, but $400 for a Baracuta! What gives! I was really amazed at that price. Obviously, anyone who knows about O'Connell's won't get a Baracuta at Press.
> 
> A bit of a mark-up for merchandise at Press is okay, I think. The extra bucks for a Smathers and Branson or Leatherman belt isn't too troubling. It's as if you're paying extra to buy the thing then and there, rather than wait for it to arrive.
> 
> But well over $100 extra for a cotton jacket! No, no, no!


$363 for an O'Connells Baracuta.


----------



## Eddie#49 (Jul 24, 2021)

I was considering an O'Connells Baracuta, I would like to order one, but am having a hard time justifying $365.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

drpeter said:


> I thought the O'Connell's cotton Harringtons were at least $365, with several tweed models in the $700-$800 ranger and the goatskin version at a whopping $1200.
> 
> https://oconnellsclothing.com/outerwear/oconnells-baracutas.html


Your O'Connell's pricing is spot-on.


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

M. Charles said:


> Ben Silver was selling a winter version of the Grenfell baracuta style jacket for $395.


About five years ago, I got a dark blue wool version of the Grenfell Harrington jacket, made in England, for around $300 on sale at Ben Silver. The following year I bought a house brand maroon wool Canadian-made Harrington jacket, on sale again from Ben Silver, for around $275. They have both been excellent garments. That said, $400 for a cotton version seems very high, although O'Connell's prices are also up there, perhaps a little less than J Press's.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm very happy with the under $200 version from Orvis. Only readers of Ask Andy and the like are going know what I'm wearing.


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

I think the quality of clothes made in Asia and other places is improving, and the prices usually are lower compared to US-made or UK-made items. My only concern is when the prices get to be too high for the clothes from the East! However, it is possible that companies are paying higher wages and other benefits to the workers abroad -- which is a good thing -- and so have to raise prices.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

drpeter said:


> I think the quality of clothes made in Asia and other places is improving, and the prices usually are lower compared to US-made or UK-made items. My only concern is when the prices get to be too high for the clothes from the East! However, it is possible that companies are paying higher wages and other benefits to the workers abroad -- which is a good thing -- and so have to raise prices.


I agree there are very high quality clothes to be had from the East. I think the Orvis Ultimate Khakis, for example, are every bit as fine as Bill's. Their pricing is slightly better as well. Of course the retailer that has goods manufactured overseas has the ultimate control over materials and construction, and sadly they do not always exercise that power as scrupulously as they ought.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

My family bought me the Ben Silver Harrington for Father’s Day. I love it.

As for made in China clothing, I prefer to keep my money as close to home as possible. It is worth a 10%-15% premium for me to help keep Americans working and sales and income taxes rolling into local governments for schools and infrastructure vs my funding the building of concentration camps in western China or funding their blue water navy.

But that is just me….

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> My family bought me the Ben Silver Harrington for Father's Day. I love it.
> 
> As for made in China clothing, I prefer to keep my money as close to home as possible. It is worth a 10%-15% premium for me to help keep Americans working and sales and income taxes rolling into local governments for schools and infrastructure vs my funding the building of concentration camps in western China or funding their blue water navy.
> 
> ...


This is a very succinct and eloquent making of both the case for buying MiUSA and for not buying MiC, probably the most direct and pithy case I have read. Thank you.


----------

